# Revive old Streamlight SL20



## mparker (Apr 23, 2011)

I have an old SL20 collecting dust, it is needing a new batt pack. I've kind of lost intrest in it now that I have discovered LED lights. 

Is there anything I can do with this light? 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nachtwacht (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello mparker,

Since you posted this thread in the incandescent section, I'm not sure if you specifically want an incan or LED-upgrade...

For some years, I used an SL-20x with an original Streamlight SL-35 lamp assembly and a Streamlight 'flasher/dimmer'-tailcap. This is a reliable incan combination that a lot of CPF'ers have used over the years. 

Since 2008, I have a Malkoff Triple Warm in my SL-20x (rated 510 lumens). This is an LED-'drop-in'. Just like other Malkoff gear, it's great and still works flawlessly. This is not a drop-in that Gene Malkoff has on his website. You could contact him (malkoffdevices.com) and ask if he can make one for you. I'm sure a Triple with the current XP-G's (or XM-L's) would even be a lot brighter. Gene Malkoff is a busy man, so I don't know if it will happen. It costs nothing to ask, though. Expect having to pay at least $150,00. 

I know Terralux has a drop-in for the SL-20, the TLE-110S. Brightguy, among others, sells these for around $50,00. I never handled one of the Terralux drop-ins, so I can't really comment on them. 

Succes with the search...

Regards,

Nachtwacht.


----------



## jaundice (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I've considered trying an SL-35 lamp and two F sized LiFE batteries, which are available from Battery Space. I'd have to do some careful measuring, just to make sure it'll work. If it did, this would an awesome combination! 

The SL-35 lamp, like the SL-20 lamp, is rated for 6.0v, so it's a bit of a stretch whether it'll take that much overdrive. 

F sized cells are the same diameter of D cells, but 1.5 times as long. In theory, two of them should fit perfectly in an SL-20 body.

I have the dimming/strobe tailcap, and it really enhances the utility of the light.

-John


----------



## mparker (Apr 24, 2011)

@Nachtwacht, I guess I should have posted in the General Flashlight section... but being that its original design is a Incan I figured I would start here. Thank you for the LED swap info, I might look into that. I don't really want to sink a ton of money into it, I figure I can get a replacement batt. pack at a local battery store for around $40 and they seem to last me 1-2years. 

@jaundice, You will have to keep us posted how that works out for you. 


In all honesty another reason I don't feel compelled to spend a bunch on this light is that I have recently caught the LED bug...  I picked up my first Fenix light (LD20) and i am in love! It doesn't have the same beam pattern as my old SL but the size and raw light output of the LD20 makes it my go to light now...


----------



## jaundice (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, I went through that phase, too. I now have some great LED lights. But for the past year or so, I've been primarily interested in regulated incan hotwires. This issue with LEDs is that they put out too much blue light, so they don't throw as far and the color rendition is poor. So, for certain applications, LEDs are perfect. Your LD20 is an example. For anything around the house or in the woods, incan's can't be beat. 

Also, I figure for a light the size of an SL-20, incan is the way to go. Why would you want an LED light that will run for like 100 hours on high, using a high self discharge battery? If you've got that much juice in the handle, why not put it to use in a high output light? 

The stock SL-20 lamp runs at 10w. The SL-35 lamp runs at 20w. That's a significant improvement.

-John


----------



## PhillyRube (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi have a Terralux drop in, 3 levels of brighness, very nice. You may have to do a little dremel tool work on the bottom section so the bezel will securely screw on.

My big beef is the cost of the batteries and their **** poor life. I use mine around the house and they stay in the trickle chargers, and it seems for about 15 minutes use a year, they fry the battery. Would love to find something else to put in there, doesn't have to be rechargeable in the sleeve.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2011)

PhillyRube said:


> My big beef is the cost of the batteries and their **** poor life. I use mine around the house and they stay in the trickle chargers, and it seems for about 15 minutes use a year, they fry the battery. Would love to find something else to put in there, doesn't have to be rechargeable in the sleeve.




Trickle charging is the *REAL* problem (as you've found out overtime it cooks batteries) you need a recharging scenario that senses battery voltage, I had been contemplating cannibalizing a Streamlight charging cradle and hooking it up to a smart hobby charger compatible with Li-Ion & Nimh etc. for my rechargeable Streamlights but I haven't quite got around to it... this could be a viable solution for you too 




mparker said:


> I have an old SL20 collecting dust, it is needing a new batt pack. I've kind of lost intrest in it now that I have discovered LED lights.
> 
> Is there anything I can do with this light?



Yeah... give it a new home OR fall in love with it all over again :devil:



If you *DO* decide you truly can't be bothered with this light drop us a PM and I'm sure we'll be able to reach an amicable agreement :thumbsup:


----------



## HotWire (May 29, 2011)

I have 2 Streamlight SL 20X flashlights which are similar. They've been on their chargers for more than 15 years. Both still have the original bulb, but I've changed batteries two or three times in those years. The nicad batteries are not bothered by Streamlight's chargers over time. It says so in their manual. I know the bulb assembly for the Streamlight SL 35X
will work because I've tried it (I have an old SL 35X). It is brighter--by yesterday's standards. They are not long throw varmint hunting lights, but they are great for home repairs, working on the car, and looking for stuff around the house. I've found them to be very reliable flashlights. You should get some good use out of your SL 20 with a new battery.


----------



## Train_Watchman (Jan 16, 2012)

@MParker: Is yours an SL20, or SL20X? I've been looking for an upgrade for my circa-1978 SL20, but all I find on the 'Net are mentions of the SL20X. I know there are some similarities and some differences between the two, but the TerraLUX TLE-110S Upgrade Kit kinda looks like it might fit.
I dropped a note to Brightguy, but I figured someone here might very well know the answer.


----------



## Train_Watchman (Jan 17, 2012)

I received replies this morning from Stephanie Fram at Brightguy, and Scott Cardwell at TerraLUX. Their answers were essentially the same: the TerraLUX module might _fit_ an SL20, but it won't _work_.
Scott said:


> Unfortunately, the 110S and 110S-MM won’t work with the SL20, only the SL20X. The internals are slightly different, and the heat sink is incompatible.



Bummer, man. :sigh:

Edited to add: Almost forgot to say thanks for the tips on the SL35 lamp module and the replacement tailcaps.


----------



## varmint (Jan 24, 2012)

They told me NO GO on an original SL20


----------



## mparker (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine is a SL20. Fathers old service light.


----------



## Cannybar (Feb 6, 2013)

I do graveyards and split my last Streamlight car charger cable two night ago. I don't need the charger sleeve, just the car charger cable that joins to the sleeve and then connects into the smoke less heavy store.


Fairways Supported Living
182-184 Hursley Road Toowoomba QLD 4350 Australia
Phone : +61 1300 765 051
http://www.fairwayssupportedliving.com.au/
Providing community aged care supported living housing in Toowoomba, the Glenvale Villas are the perfect option for your loved ones, if they need a little extra help with daily living.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 6, 2013)

Cannybar said:


> ....and then connects into the smoke less heavy store.



Translation is better, but you meant to say, "and then connects into the cigarette lighter socket. You will have to purchase the cable from Streamlight, or a store that sells Streamlight parts. 

Bill


----------



## KKECK5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Translation is better, but you meant to say, "and then connects into the cigarette lighter socket. You will have to purchase the cable from Streamlight, or a store that sells Streamlight parts.
> 
> Bill



new person here and i need help.... been retired as a police officer for over 25 years. dug out my old stream light SL-20 and tried to revive it. bought a new battery, zero, bought a new charger, zero , tried a new 35cp bulb i still had in the box, zero again.. charge light doesn't go on when the switch is in the normal position. If i play around and push the switch up a bit the light will come on..But flashlight still won't come on.. All that happens it i get an electrical smell from the light and it gets warm...Help...i see switches available on line, but they are a big pain to replace, especially when your my age. So do i need a new switch or is the red wires to the switch fried, and is my old light a paperweight? Thank for any help.

kkeck5


----------



## fivemega (Apr 27, 2013)

KKECK5 said:


> i see switches available on line, but they are a big pain to replace,



*Streamlight will replace your switch under warranty.*


----------



## KKECK5 (Apr 27, 2013)

fivemega said:


> *Streamlight will replace your switch under warranty.*


thanks for your answer, however according to their site, switches are not covered. Especially on a flashlight almost 35 yrs old. please see below.

http://www.streamlight.com/en-us/support/default.html


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 27, 2013)

I have an old SL35 and my switch seems to be ok, and it will take any of the SL X series Lamp Assemblies. I would bet that if you sent your SL20 to a factory warranted station that they would fix it, or make some arrangements for you to procure a current model SL20X.

Bill


----------



## KKECK5 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I have an old SL35 and my switch seems to be ok, and it will take any of the SL X series Lamp Assemblies. I would bet that if you sent your SL20 to a factory warranted station that they would fix it, or make some arrangements for you to procure a current model SL20X.
> 
> Bill




THANKS Bullzeybill for your idea.... I'll probably try the new switch route...I can never get rid of my SL-20, it truly saved my bacon a couple of times way back when.......


----------



## KKECK5 (Apr 29, 2013)

Couple more question to you folks...sorry if i'm asking to many questions...BUT if the switch is bad on my SL-20 would the red charge light still come on?...Cause it doesn't. I have two charges sl-35 red light goes on sometimes, the base get's hot, don't know if battery is charged, cause the light wont go on. and other charger sl- 20 red light will not go on.......SO i'm confused about it totally.... and if the red wires are the problem are those sold at stream light vendors? thanks once again.


----------

